# Problème d'installation de OS X après changement de disque dur



## hrvilliers (25 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,​ 
comme mon disque dur donnait des signes de fin de vie , je viens de le changer contre un Hitachi (160 Go Hitachi IDE 2,5" 5400t/mn 8Mo interne TravelStar 5K160). Après je réinstalle OS X (Panther) par mon CD d'installation d'origine et j'arrive jusqu'au deuxième disque avec quelques problèmes car j'ai dû recommencer la procédure deux à trois fois. Puis l'application pour configurer mes comptes se lance et - mon iBook G4 s'arrête, le curseur disparaît.
Je rédemarre sur mon CD d'installation, mais l'iBook, un moment donné, s'arrête à chaque fois, et de plus en plus tôt. A l'état actuel, il n'y a que l'écran bleu qui s'affiche et c'est tout - grêve totale de la machine.   
Pendant toutes ces procédures, j'ai eu droit aussi à un écran vert au rayures fines noir, un message kernel panic etc ...
Vous avez une idée de ce qui se passe? Quand j'ai monté le DD, je fais très attention et je ne pense pas avoir endommagé la machine.​ 
Merci de votre aide !​ 
Heinrich​ 
(iBook G4 de fin 2003, 768 MB de RAM 833 Mhz, carte Airport)​


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

Commence par regarder l'état de surface de ton CD d'installation. Y aurait-il de la poussière ou des traces de doigt dessus ?

Ton lecteur de CD fonctionne-t-il toujours bien ? Si tu en as la possibilité, tente de booter sur un autre CD (un CD de mise-à-jour de Tiger, par exemple) pour voir si l'iBook continue de planter.

Si ces pistes ne mènent à rien, il y a fort à parier qu'il y a un problème du fait de l'installation du nouveau disque dur (mais en disant ça, j'enfonce une porte ouverte).


Si l'installation a pu avancer jusqu'au deuxième CD, c'est que le disque fonctionne (du moins pendant un temps). Donc je ne crois donc pas à une panne du fait du démontage de l'iBook. Une panne due à une surchauffe pendant l'utilisation du nouveau disque n'est en revanche pas à exclure.

A priori, Panther sait gérer de grands disques. Pour ma part, quand j'ai changé le disque dur de mon Mac Mini pour un 160Go, j'ai dû refaire comme toi l'installation de Panther, et tout c'est bien passé. La seule différence est que j'ai préalablement scindé mon disque en deux partitions de 50 et 100Go.

Le firmware de l'iBook pourrait être trop "vieux" pour supporter les 160Go, ou Panther pourrait ne pas supporter des partitions plus grande que 128Go, ce qui entraînerait des plantages. Mais ce ne sont que des suppositions, et il n'y a pas lieu d'en tenir compte avant d'en avoir la confirmation.


Sinon (et ce serait une piste sérieuse) je me demande si la consommation électrique de ton nouveau disque ne serait pas trop importante pour l'alimentation du iBook. A ce propos, ton iBook était-il branché sur secteur ou fonctionnait-il sur batterie quand tu as fait l'installation ?


----------



## hrvilliers (25 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
merci pour les suggestions !
Le(s) CD(s) étaient propres. Quant au proplème de surchauffe du DD, je n'avais pas l'impression que le dessous de l'iBook chauffait. J'ai acheté le DD chez MacWay et il était compatible iBook G4. Lors de l'installation, l'iBook était sur secteur étant donné que ma battérie est vraiment en fin de vie (aussi).
Pour le firmware, Apple dit que je n'ai pas besoins d'actualiser mon Firmware, d'ailleurs je n'en ai pas trouvé sur le site Apple.​ 
J'ai encore des CD de "restauration" d'origine. Je vais essayer de rédemarrer dessus pour voir si le lecteur marche. Mais jusqu'à maintenat, il n'a jamais posé problème.​ 
D'ailleurs, quand ma machine a planté au bout du deuxième disque, j'ai reformaté le DD, mais ça a pris moins d'une séconde. Est-ce normal? Car, il y avait au moins le contenu des deux premiers CD sur le DD.​ 
Heinrich​


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Mars 2008)

hrvilliers a dit:


> D'ailleurs, quand ma machine a planté au bout du deuxième disque, j'ai reformaté le DD, mais ça a pris moins d'une séconde. Est-ce normal? Car, il y avait au moins le contenu des deux premiers CD sur le DD


Ce formatage-là est un formatage dit "*rapide*" (écrasement de quelques structures par des spécimens vides), et non pas total (qui dure plusieurs minutes parce qu'il réinitialise *tout* le disque).


----------



## r e m y (25 Mars 2008)

Tu dis dans ton premier message que tu as changé de disque dur car ton disque d'origine donnait des signes de fin de vie...

Peut-être n'était-ce pas le disque qui était en train de flancher, mais ton iBook lui-même (carte-mère par exemple.....) et que tes soucis actuels ne soient que la suite logique des problèmes que tu avais perçus.

Tu as certainement dans les CD livrés avec la machine lors de l'achat, un CD "Apple Hardware Test". Ca vaudrait le coup de le mettre dans le lecteur et de démarrer dessus pour faire un test matériel complet de ce portable...


----------



## hrvilliers (25 Mars 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu dis dans ton premier message que tu as changé de disque dur car ton disque d'origine donnait des signes de fin de vie...





r e m y a dit:


> Peut-être n'était-ce pas le disque qui était en train de flancher, mais ton iBook lui-même (carte-mère par exemple.....) et que tes soucis actuels ne soient que la suite logique des problèmes que tu avais perçus.​
> 
> Tu as certainement dans les CD livrés avec la machine lors de l'achat, un CD "Apple Hardware Test". Ca vaudrait le coup de le mettre dans le lecteur et de démarrer dessus pour faire un test matériel complet de ce portable...
> ​


 


Merci, je vais essayer. Comme je n'ai plus d'ordinateur en marche à la maison  , je répondrai demain matin ...​ 

Heinrich
​


----------



## hrvilliers (26 Mars 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu as certainement dans les CD livrés avec la machine lors de l'achat, un CD "Apple Hardware Test". Ca vaudrait le coup de le mettre dans le lecteur et de démarrer dessus pour faire un test matériel complet de ce portable...


 

Bonjour,​ 

j'ai essayé de faire le test, mais mauvaise surprise, l'écran reste à 3/4 en gris, et l'application se lance sur les 25% restant. Donc, prêsque impossible de lire les infos. Je lance quand même un test (au hasard) et au bout de 30 sécondes, même phénomène, la machine s'arrête. Un deuxième test, et même résultat.​ 

Pa5cal a suggéré que mon iBook G4 (fin 2003) n'arrive éventuellement pas à gérer les DD de 160 Go. Et il fallait le partionner.

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyens de formater et partionner le DD à partir de Oen Firmware par exemple?​ 
Heinrich​ 
​


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Mars 2008)

hrvilliers a dit:


> Pa5cal a suggéré que mon iBook G4 (fin 2003) n'arrive éventuellement pas à gérer les DD de 160 Go. Et il fallait le partionner.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a un moyens de formater et partionner le DD à partir de Oen Firmware par exemple?​


Je pense qu'il n'est plus nécessaire, pour l'instant, de creuser dans cette direction.

En effet, si les problèmes apparaissent en bootant sur un CD (sans faire intervenir le DD donc),  c'est qu'il y a un problème matériel sans rapport avec la gestion du contenu du disque.

Comme le suggère _remy_, je pense que c'est le iBook (carte-mère, périphérique intégré, alimentation, etc.) qui a un problème, et non le disque dur.​


----------



## hrvilliers (26 Mars 2008)

OK. Donc passage obligé chez un technicien Apple pour un diagnostic de la machine ...​ 
Encore une question: même avant le changement de mon DD, lors du démarrage, mon iBook a toujours booter en Open Firmware. (J'ai attribué cela à ma batterie que je pensais en fin de vie après 4 ans d'utilisation.) Ce n'était pas très gênant, mais ça pourrait avoir un impact négatif dans le contexte?​ 
Heinrich​


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Mars 2008)

hrvilliers a dit:


> Encore une question: même avant le changement de mon DD, lors du démarrage, mon iBook a toujours booter en Open Firmware. (J'ai attribué cela à ma batterie que je pensais en fin de vie après 4 ans d'utilisation.) Ce n'était pas très gênant, mais ça pourrait avoir un impact négatif dans le contexte?​


Je ne connais pas trop l'iBook, mais peut-être était-ce dû à une perte des infos de la mémoire de configuration (pile de sauvegarde usée ?)...​


----------



## hrvilliers (28 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,​ 
deux jours et beaucoup d'essais plus tard, le phénomène se confirme: si je rédemarre l'iBook et qu'il était éteint pendant plusieurs heures, la machine commence le démarrage mais se bloque au bout de 3 à 4 minutes. Si je rédemarre derrière, l'iBook va bloquer de plus en plus tôt. Ca fait penser à un élément de l'iBook qui se "remplie" au fur et à mesure que l'on l'utilise, mais qui se "vide" si on ne l'utilise pas pendant quelques heures   . 
Comme malheureusement mon CD de hard ware test ne marche pas, j'ai pensé à verifier les différents éléments de l'iBook avec Open Firmware.​ 
Quelqu'un s'y connait et peut me donner les commandes correspondantes?​ 
Ou une idée qui peut expliquer le comportement du l'iBook?​ 
Heinrich​


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Mars 2008)

Les blocages qui arrivent de plus en plus tôt après une période de repos ne peuvent s'expliquer que par des phénomènes physiques, soit par une élévation de température d'un composant, soit par la décharge d'une batterie, soit par la charge d'un condensateur.

Dans tous les cas on a affaire à une panne matérielle, liée (dans le meilleur des cas) à un encrassement des circuits, ou (malheureusement le plus souvent) au vieillissement d'un composant.


----------



## hrvilliers (28 Mars 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Dans tous les cas on a affaire à une panne matérielle, liée (dans le meilleur des cas) à un encrassement des circuits, ou (malheureusement le plus souvent) au vieillissement d'un composant.


Ce que me gène dans cette histoire c'est que *ce* problème est apparu *après* le changement du DD.
Donc, soit j'ai endommagé la machine lors du changement du DD, ou mon DD neuf ne fonctionne pas (Le support technique de MacWay me propose de le ramener et de l'échanger ...). Mais avant de le rouvrir, je voulais savoir s'il n'y a pas un autre moyen de désactiver le DD, peut-être avec Open Firmware.​ 
Une idée?​ 
Heinrich​


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2008)

hrvilliers a dit:


> Ce que me gène dans cette histoire c'est que *ce* problème est apparu *après* le changement du DD....Une idée?​
> 
> 
> Heinrich​


 
Comme indiqué plus haut je ne pense pas que ces problèmes soient consécutifs au changement de disque.

Je pense au contraire que les pb que tu avais auparavant et qui t'ont fait penser que ton disque dur était en train de lâcher, étaient les premiers symptomes d'une panne plus grave de ton Mac (au niveau de la carte mère)

Ces symptomes ne font qu'empirer et aujourd'hui tu n'arrives même plus à démarrer que ce soit sur le disque dur neuf, ou sur le CD Apple Hardware Test (démarrage qui d'ailleurs ne sollicite pas du tout le disque dur.. ce qui montre bien qu'il n'est pas en cause)


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Mars 2008)

hrvilliers a dit:


> Ce que me gène dans cette histoire c'est que *ce* problème est apparu *après* le changement du DD.
> Donc, soit j'ai endommagé la machine lors du changement du DD, ou mon DD neuf ne fonctionne pas.


Ce que j'ai écrit est valable pour un système qui peut, à la base, fonctionner normalement (ce qui n'est pas le cas si le disque ne convient pas à la machine, du fait de sa consommation électrique ou de ses caractéristiques informatiques).

Mais tout comme remy, j'avais compris qu'il y avait déjà un problème *avant* le remplacement du disque.



hrvilliers a dit:


> Mais avant de le rouvrir, je voulais savoir s'il n'y a pas un autre moyen de désactiver le DD, peut-être avec Open Firmware.


Je ne sais pas. Mais un disque non utilisé est quand même alimenté électriquement (avec un fort appel de courant au démarrage), et je crains que sa désactivation ne change pas grand chose au problème.


----------

